# Stain on microfiber sofa



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

I had a stain on my fairly new microfiber sofa (mushroom in color). I was told by the store how to clean it and I did. It sorta worked but left a water stain. I e-mailed them but no response. How do you clean the water stain. I have been in the store personally to discuss the problem and they seem ignorant about it and gave me the run around. So I'm not too excited or confident about talking to them again. Thanks.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Get a damp cloth and a clean dry cloth. Re-dampen the stain and gently rub rub rub with the dry cloth over the damp area until it blends in. There are some types of microfiber materials (well, the stuff that is put on it to repell stains) that you cannot use water on, there are special cleaners, check with your manufacturer (not the store) to be sure which you have.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

rubbing alcohol will work.


----------

